# Onkyo/Jamo or 7300



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Debating between this Onkyo/Jamo setup http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6917897&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE or the HT-7300 HTIB. Or something else really, I'm no auido guru just want something that sounds good to great for my LIL budget of around 800 for all. I'm also fine with a 2.0 or 2.1 system for now at least. I need a reciever too, don't think my 100yr ol pioneer will cut it. I'm about 60/40 TV/Movies vs music. It will be my 2 channel home stereo also. Towers prefered. Opinions?? Thanks in advance.

Room is maybe 12X10 TV on long wall open to stairwell on left and open to dining in rear behind couch. Couch is 7ft or so from TV. 61" Sammy DLP with comcast HD cable and an Xbox. 

I keep trying to get more money out of the wife, but she isn't having it


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No sub in the Jamo combo, so you'll need to add the cost of that in.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

eugovector said:


> No sub in the Jamo combo, so you'll need to add the cost of that in.


Was hoping it sounds good enough to wait on the sub:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will never get it to sound "good enough" without a sub, Unless you spend thousands the speakers will never give you enough depth to satisfy your movie experience. The 7300 is a very good option for the money.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Well a sub can always be added down the line. Its better to get better speakers to start with IMO. Add a sub when you get the funds too.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd definitely go for Jamo speakers over Onkyo speakers. 



> You will never get it to sound "good enough" without a sub,


You will never get it to sound good enough with speakers rated for an efficiency of 81db/w/m. You'll just strain the amplifier and never have any real dynamics in the midrange and upper bass.

The Jamos will outperform the Onkyos, and a sub can always be added after a few months. Emotiva makes nice sealed budget subs, Lava/Dayton makes nice budget ported subs, and DIY offers some nice options as well.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I say go for the setup with the Jamo's and add a sub down the road. You are getting much more for your money with the Jamo's and the onkyo sub is nothing great.


----------

